# Seeking Title of Yo~Yo Ma's Favs Album



## qkorova (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello, I looking for a compilation of Yo~Yo Ma's Favourite songs that I borrowed from a friend a few years ago. I am not even sure if he played on the album. I think it had a white cover.... If anyone has any ideas as to the title of this cd is, it would be much appreciated. Cheers! Adrian


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

He's released many such compilations; try thumbing through these.

If his name is attached to the title, it shouldn't be too difficult to find.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the report the link not function... ahhh... hello moderator...


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

The spammer has been banned


----------

